# Channeling



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Channeling.

Since we have crazy different opinions on fight drive, I thought this might be interesting to argue peacably about.

Subtopics could be importance, emphasis, and good techniques for doing so.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Is that the same as focus? Just curious. Like you said, we all have some crazy definitions.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not sure either, what's channeling?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Confused here also.
Are you talking about redirecting a dog's drive/behavior into something more functional? 
ex: Channeling a dog's sleeve work into civil work.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I have heard people talk of working a dog in defense and then "channeling" back into prey,Im not sure if this what Jeff meant.
I just "channel" prey and defense and whatever else the dog has to the decoy...LOL.  

Greg


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

An example would be channeling frustration back into the bite.

In the old days, maybe after an OB session that the dog got corrected harshly, and you could see the frustration building up, we would get a correct behavior and then give the dog a bite.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Similar to the old saying about always ending on a high note? When the dog is making mistakes, finish on something that is rewarding to him?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, not so much as attempting to take the frustration and put it into the bite. Not real good at explaining this, much better at showing. In the "old" days this was done often with defense as well.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In other words, your using the frustration to build more intensity in the bite? If so, that makes sense.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm just not familiar with the word used in that context. I understand the concept Bob was referring too. We just called it, "building the dog up". The military was never really very technical.

DFrost


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

"Building tension/anticipation, for it's eventual climactic release."?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:"Building tension/anticipation, for it's eventual climactic release."?

by channeling into the bite.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> An example would be channeling frustration back into the bite.
> 
> In the old days, maybe after an OB session that the dog got corrected harshly, and you could see the frustration building up, we would get a correct behavior and then give the dog a bite.



Jeff, are you referring to the OLD ways of training dogs in Sports?


----------

